# Best semi-auto pistol you've ever owned?



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

I still have space for one more semi-auto pistol in my safe.
I like to stay with 40 cal. to make my reloading simple for all my pistols.

What is the very best pistol you've ever owned(and still made today) for accuracy, reliability, durability and good feel in your hand to shoot?

(I'm looking for something by a different maker than my 4)
I have a Glock 23, a Springfield XD40 subcompact, A Beretta(Stoeger)8000 Cougar, and A Taurus Millenium Pro PT-40

thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My 1911 .45 S&W sc-pd. Feels the best and I am fairly accurate with it. I have shot everything under the sun in it and it has never choked once. Can't ask much more out a pistol than that. Easy to pack with a good holster and the instructors belt I got from Galco. Good luck in your choice.

Best, Baldy..


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Right now my M&Ps are my favorites and have so far been flawless but the most reliable gun I ever had was my Beretta 92f (not fs). I put over 50,000 rounds through it over the years and it never hiccuped once in any way. It was the only gun I ever kept long enough to put that many rounds through.


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Sig 229 in 357 sig :smt023


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Browning Hi-Power, very closely followed by a CZ-75.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any doubt what I will say?!?! Hmmm????

Walther p99 A/S - no other pistol compares to me...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I've traded away many auto's from different brand makers for several reasons. But, the only two I have not and will not are my SigSauer P229 and Walther P99.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Ruger P97DC


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My favorite Autoloader.......*

Was a Colt Gold Cup .45 Auto. When I bought the gun I was told it was set up for hardball.

I only tried this gun on crows, and with Winchester Silvertip ammo it was deadly out to about 75 yards or so. The lighter Silvertips gave fairly flat trajectories, and seemed to be explosive on these critters.

I had a good handload usinf 185 gr, Sierra jacketed hollow cavity bullets, but never tried them on animals.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Best Semi Auto pistol?*

It depends on what it is for. for serious social carry I don't think there is any better than the 3913 that I have. For accuracy the model 52 S&W in .38 Special wad cutter. for Uniform Duty carry I love the 1076 or the 645. For plinking I have found nothing better than the 4" 422 by S&W. Jim


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

bottom line 1911 there ain't no other plan and simple


----------



## Riktoven (Feb 16, 2007)

Walther P99


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

I have had great luck with 1911's in 9mm,38 super and45 over the years..Must say that the CZ 75b's are super also..Can't say I have had any problems with either style gun..
Lately a trip to the range means a 1911 and a CZ,both in 9mm and maybe a Cienier 22 kit on a 1911 frame..


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

H&K USP Compact .40 "In a world of compromise some don't"


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I have a tie glock 17 and sw 99.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

For years my favorite was my Ruger P94 in .40 caliber. Recently sold it to get the S&W M&P for several reasons.
Mostly because it's for my duty gun - holds 14 + 1, has accessory rail.

I'd have kept the Ruger - great shootin & accurate but finances as they are I couldn't get the M&P without selling it.

M&P's great too ya know.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't had many but of the auto's I have owned my preference is the M&P9. I will own an M&P40 before it is over. :smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The 1911a1 is first, second goes to my Double Eagle.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Baby Eagle semi-compact polymer 9mm. It feels really good in my hand and it is extremely accurate. Its also 100% reliable with me.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

*Nothing beats a SIG*

Since you said you like to stay with .40, I say get a SIG Elite, either a P226 or a P229. They aren't cheap, they aren't light, and they aren't small. But the quality is top-notch (at least in my experience). They feel simply elegant to shoot. All firearms are tools; a SIG is both a tool and an heirloom.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Colts Combat Commander!:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Colt..........'nuff said. :smt033


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

Glock Model 30.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

my Sig 229 9mm :smt023


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

1911 style. Tarus makes one in .40.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

in 40 cal........ i love my sig 229, but the most reliable handgun i have is a beretta 92fs (almost to 40,000 flawless rounds). if the 40 cal version (96fs) is half as good as my 9mm, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

p.s. i'm at 2500 flawless rounds with my beretta 96fs, slow start i know.


----------



## crashresidue (Jan 13, 2007)

Cheers,

My all time favorite is a SW Model 59, 9mm. She's just a joy to shoot and the wife shoots her better than any other slide gun I've got.

Since my Springer 1911A1 is last years "toy", I'm starting to lean toward her, but the "59" will probably continue to be my favorite - just 'cause.

Genlte winds,
cr


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*good .40*

call cdnn and get a FN Hi-Power Mk III in .40 S&W.


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

thank you all for your input.

since posting here I've purchaced a Sig P239(for carry).
A standard size Baby Desert Eagle and a CZ75....all .40s.
Oh, and a Steyr 40MA-1.

I'm having fun...and will soon be reloading the .40 brass I'm accumulating.
I love all these new ones too, all solid and "reasonably priced"(except the Sig, on the higher end...for me anyway) 
Now....all I need to do is pay off my credit card....Ouch!

thanks, guys!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Glock model 35. Best semi-auto .40S&W cal I've ever bought.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> bottom line 1911 there ain't no other plan and simple


As much as I hate to agree with a clown...:mrgreen:
I love the 1911. Try one of the Paras in .40. 1911 platform hi cap .40.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Beretta 92FS

For 40, USP/ USPc.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

SiG 220 Carry is simply stellar. It's funny, but I never particularly liked the looks of the SiG 220 until I saw the Carry, then my little 'crush' escalated upon owning it and seeing what a fine, reliable, accurate and comfortable to shoot platform it is.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Kimber 1911


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I guess its my Benelli B76 so nice to use


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I don’t know because that’s kind of a hard one to answer because out of all the handguns I own, they were all properly well thought out and chosen accordingly but if I had to choose, I’d probably have to say my Beretta PX4 storm full size chambered in 45 because even though it is what a lot of people refer to as a Tupperware Gun, that rotating barrel sure does make that pistol shhoot almost as nice as your average 1911. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are two of them, twins:
Colt's M1911s, both in .45 ACP, both set up for reasonable accuracy and extreme reliability by a really good gunsmith.

Still got 'em.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Favorite for carry is a Beretta Px4 compact.

Favorite for uniqueness is a Walther P99AS

Favorite at the range is CZ SP01


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

Sig X5 SAO, but the ultimate really is the S&W 5906 PPC9 6" barrel. I'm but an average shooter, but with either of these guns, you can't miss. These defy the saying "It's not the arrow but the Indian". Here, it's the arrow without question - with of course all due respect the the aforementioned Indian.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

CZ's from the Compacts, P-01, 75d, and Compact. Full size, 75b and 97b.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta PX4 subcompact for CCW and Beretta 1993 92G overall


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

Either one of my Magnum Research 1911s .45 ACP do the trick for me.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

My small collection includes 4 of the best (IMO) 9mm striker-fired polymers pistols available:
HK VP9 
Walther PDP 
Canik TP9 SF Elite
CZ P10C 
Love them all. Would be hard to pick just 1.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Canik TP9sf.


----------



## mi77915 (Feb 10, 2012)

Beretta Cougar. Hands down the best I've owned.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

My EDC which is a Wilson Combat Stainless Professional


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OK I will play. I have a new Springfield Armory Garrison five inch barrel in .45 ACP.
It is as beautiful as can be. It shoots straight and except for one questionable magazine it is reliable.








BTW, @bigtex10mm, NICE looking EDC rig!
I am only 120 rounds in with my Garrison, but I stocked up on 230 gr. ball today and should prove reliability this week. WC 47D mags work great in mine.


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

I’ll give the 1911 the complete respect it deserves. A strong consideration also imo would be a Sig 226 or 229. Awesome guns


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Canik TP9SFx


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jag1954 said:


> Either one of my Magnum Research 1911s .45 ACP do the trick for me.
> View attachment 20532



Those look sweet.


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

Best? that depends...


----------



## Rhodester (May 6, 2011)

CZ75. I can’t remember the last malfunction. It has been years.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

would be my RIA 1911 compact ultra 45cal has never let me down and my carry and a blast to shoot
my worst ...USA beretta 92fs an American nightmare id love to saw it in pieces and send the carcass to USA beretta.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I like my beretta 92fs


----------

